# War scythe



## pi.cast (Sep 11, 2021)

Since this section is called “build reports” I thought to post some wip pictures instead of the finished pedal. This is how far I got currently.

The PCB:




I had to use a stereo pot as mono as when shopped for parts, both tayda and mouser were out of the correct value.
Transistors are Russian, a MP11 for Q2 and two CV7351 for Q4 and Q5. Q4 and Q5 are balancing out nicely at 2.61 and 2.62 of Collector Voltage.
I suspect Q2 isn't leaking enough, but strangely enough, I cannot find leaky NPN transistors. D6 and D7 have also been matched for Vf.

And the drilled enclosure:


----------



## pi.cast (Sep 14, 2021)

Progressing with the build.
The enclosure has been painted with the first layer of “rattle can special”  hammered paint:








Waterslide decal is next on the list.


----------



## pi.cast (Nov 14, 2021)

I had to repaint the enclosure five times, as the decal was getting blurred after applying the clearcoat, but eventually I was able to finish the pedal:















Overall, I'm super happy with it. It's definitely the best fuzz pedal I've ever built or heard. The tonebender side sounds way better than any other fuzz face/tone bender I've built and the combination with the muff side is to die for.
This is definitely going to be a keeper on my pedalboard.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow that’s a true clone!


----------



## pi.cast (Nov 15, 2021)

Let’s say it is a tribute 
The original hoof reaper only came in either white (v1) or gold (v2).
I understand many will look at this as a rip-off, but this pedal is never going to be sold.

In the future I'll move to my own custom graphics.


----------



## fig (Nov 15, 2021)

Very nice homage!


----------



## giovanni (Jan 3, 2022)

Which one of the signal leads is ground and which one signal? From the build doc it looks like the outermost ones are signal and the innermost ground?


----------



## pi.cast (Jan 4, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Which one of the signal leads is ground and which one signal? From the build doc it looks like the outermost ones are signal and the innermost ground?



It's actually the opposite. Innermost signal, outermost ground. The orange lead in my pictures is the signal.

Cheers!


----------



## giovanni (Jan 4, 2022)

You sure? I checked with my dmm and that’s what I got.


----------



## pi.cast (Jan 4, 2022)

You are right, it's clearly shown in the build document.
Probably in my picture they look the other way round because they are tucked underneath and twisted.
The pedal is working so they've clearly been soldered correctly.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah that’s what I thought. I asked the question yesterday before checking with the dmm (I was like: why ask when you can test?). All good!


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 4, 2022)

Excellent graphics man wow


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 4, 2022)

Is this inkjet water slide that you don’t have to reverse the image for?


----------



## pi.cast (Jan 4, 2022)

It’s a regular waterslide. You don’t have to reverse it but you need to clear coat it after printing.


----------



## Petethefuzz (Oct 11, 2022)

@pi.cast Looks amazing! Thinking about building this. How is the reaper side? I already have a tentacle build soooo maybe I just need the Hoof. Du you have the graphics as shareable hi-res png or as an indesign file?


----------



## aefpv (Oct 11, 2022)

Great job. A masterpiece


----------



## Fingolfen (Oct 11, 2022)

I've got this one on my "to do" list, but I'm still working on the graphics...


----------

